# Pitbull Caribe- VIETNAM.



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

American pitbull HaNoi VietNam.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool dog; Cool photos... Thanks for sharing, the fish tank is pretty cool as well..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree nice tank and cute pup!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking dog.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very beautiful dog. Please rethink the chain for the collar though - they aren't appropriate for this purpose. Other than that, very nice


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very true


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

she's cute. i like her little (reminds me of) teddy bear ears.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't realize the chain until someone mentioned it. Are the chain really bad for dogs?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dog..wow she can climb the latter:-O


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

pitbull Dogsport


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Well the chain could end up getting caught somewhere while doing these activites and choke herself especially if she's climbing....I would re think the chain as a collar especially if it's man made other than great pics


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics. It's not like it's a giant logging chain or something, and any collar could get caught on something...


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey phuongtrang
Very nice girl you have there,and I love all the action shot's.Nothing like seeing a Bully having fun and beeing loved.
Thank you so much for sharing.
Henry


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice looking dog. Personally I wouldn't use the chain but I've seen a lot worse. He looks like he's having fun! Hope you can stay around.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Chains rub, destroy and discolor the fur and can become embedded an are generally not a good choice for a collar functionally.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good looking dog ... Hate the chain ... Take the chain off the dog's neck and get a collar they aren't very expensive and much more comfortable around the dog's neck like Carrina said they can embed cause hair loss skin irritation it's not functional and serves no purpose does more harm than good. Other than that that's a nice looking bulldog and welcome to Go Pitbull!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome... good looking pup...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

While regular collars can be more comfortable. They can also cause skin irritation, hair loss and become embedded.


----------

